
MIT professor wins Turing Award - utnick
http://www.boston.com/business/technology/articles/2009/03/10/top_prize_in_computing_goes_to_mit_professor/?p1=Well_MostPop_Emailed7
======
colins_pride
Previously posted ..

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=510520>

